# Flowering Yamamoto dendrobium



## Hien (Oct 20, 2017)

too much reading gives me a headache , but I am sure this article is useful for someone

http://hortsci.ashspublications.org/content/43/2/328.full


----------



## abax (Oct 20, 2017)

Can we have a photo please?


----------



## Hien (Oct 21, 2017)

abax said:


> Can we have a photo please?


 I believe you are talking about the experiment, if you click on the link to get to the article, then you roll down , somewhere in there, there is a tiny photo of the experiment .


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2017)

Also, why I don't do Dendrobiums, terminate feeding...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks for the link.
I think this article was once covered in the Orchid magazine years ago, but probably part of it plus other informations like this chemical Ph.D Wang used, which I do not remember the name of, to make these plants bloom like crazy without the cue of the cold winter period. 
I need that chemical!! 

Anyway, at least for this group of plants, it again proves that "bloom booster" is not only a waste but can negatively affect flowering.
Also, low K is not good for these.


----------

